# Internet Verbindung über Proxy



## Experience1986 (21. Dezember 2002)

Hi, 

Ich habe im prinzip zwei Computer miteinander Vernetzt, der eine Real und der andere Virtuell mit VM Ware. Durch das "normale" Windows Netzwerk hab ich von dem Virtuellen PC (PC02) zugriff auf die Laufwerke von dem Realen PC (PC01). 

Auf PC01 habe ich einen Proxy Server installier (Jana) und auf PC02 habe ich im Internet Explorer den Proxy Server mit Port angegeben. 

Leider wird trotzdem keine Internet Verbindung auf PC02 (Virtuell) aufgebaut. Und ich kann auch nicht von PC01 auf PC02 zugreifen. 

Computername, Betriebssystem 
PC01 = Windows XP Professionell 
PC02 = Windows 98 (Virtuell)


----------



## DeMuX (15. Januar 2003)

hast du bridgenetwork eingestellt?


----------

